# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Mundesi Studimi ne Londer/Angli/UK

## Fatmir Gjinaj

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Ky njoftim vjen nga agjensia edukative Knowledge is Power. Ne u japim mundesine te gjithe studenteve Shqiptare kudo qe ndodhen ne bote per te aplikuar ne universitetet me elitare Britanike si Queen Mary, University of London (ne 2008 ka dale ne vendin e pare ne Britani ne disa lende duke lene ne vendin e dyte dhe te trete Oxford dhe Cambridge dhe gjithashtu ne disa lende te tjera ne 10 me te mire Britanike sipas agjensise shteterore Research Assessment Excercise), Royal Holloway, University of London (te gjitha departamentet jane rradhitur me * Star * per nivelin e larte te mesimdhenies dhe kerkime dhe Middlesex University i cili vazhdimisht eshte rradhitur nder universitetet me te mira Britanike duke u shquar per investimin e vazhdueshem ne mesimdhenie dhe kerkime shkencore.

Japim keshillim per te aplikuar per:
* Shkolle te larte
* Master
* PhD

Perse studentet zgjedhin agjensine edukative "Knowledge is power"?

1. Ndihma jone eshte e fokosuar ne nevojat e studenteve dhe shpjegon ne detaje rreth degeve, rekomandon kurset e pershtatshme dhe nje informacion te hollesishem rreth universiteteve.

2. Ndihma jone fokusohet ne kompletimin e aplikimieve duke u dhene studenteve keshilla 1-me-1 (komunik balle per balle) duke zbatuar ligjet dhe normat Shqiptare dhe Britanike.

3. Ofrojme ndihme ne gjetjen e akomodimit, shpjegimin e shpenzimeve qe nje student do te kete ne Londer dhe mundesite e tyre per karriere.

4. Ofrojme ndihme per te pergatitur dokumentat per ne ambasade (per ata qe kane nevoje) ne menyre qe te marrin vizat.

5. Kemi plane per studentet qe do u bashkohen universiteteve Britanike nepermjet "Knowledge is Power" si psh: keshillim kur ata mberrijne ne Londer, ndihmese ne hapje llogarish bankare, aplikime per patente, per te njohur me shume londren nepermjet organizimeve te evinementeve te ndryshme dhe gjithashtu ndihmese ne marrjen e me shume njohurive ne dege te ndryshme.

6. AJO E CILA ESHTE ME E RENDESISHME ESHTE SE TE GJITHA KETO SHERBIME DO TE JENE FALAS!!!!!!!!!

vizitoni faqen tone: www.kipea.co.uk per me shume info dhe ju rekomandojme qe te regjistroheni ne NEWSLETTER per te qene ne korent me me te rejat e fundit rreth nesh.

Knowledge is Power educational Agency (www.kipea.co.uk)

THE SUCCESS OF YOUR FUTURE STUDIES IS OUR MISSION!!!

----------

